# Accutron Service/repairs...?



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Anyone know of a good, UK based Accutron service and repairer?

Information appreciated, especially if you have first-hand experience.










Cheers,

Steve


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I can recomend our very own Paul (Silver Hawk)

He sorted out my Astronaut a treat and at a fair price.

He does not do it as a living, but would be my first port of call.

Drop him a PM.

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------

